# Tappen bass



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Going to tappen in August want to beat my club buddies anyone got any help for me, I am a worm type of guy thanks


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

It could be all over the place in August... the deep bite will be strong... but there's no shortage of shallow cover in Tappan. In the heat of summer, I actually like to stay out on the main lake as much as possible. Many guys will head for the bays to get away from the pleasure boat traffic. The riprap along 250 always has some fish... and you'll find the occasional rockpile out off of it in around 10ft of water....
The other option is to get really shallow and pick everything apart.... but not everything that looks good is good.


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> It could be all over the place in August... the deep bite will be strong... but there's no shortage of shallow cover in Tappan. In the heat of summer, I actually like to stay out on the main lake as much as possible. Many guys will head for the bays to get away from the pleasure boat traffic. The riprap along 250 always has some fish... and you'll find the occasional rockpile out off of it in around 10ft of water....
> The other option is to get really shallow and pick everything apart.... but not everything that looks good is good.


Thanks, you say rocks along 250 I would think that's the north side of lake is it better to the east end? I may have to poke and hope because of no time to pre-fish.


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Bass avenger said:


> Thanks, you say rocks along 250 I would think that's the north side of lake is it better to the east end? I may have to poke and hope because of no time to pre-fish.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Bass avenger said:


> Thanks, you say rocks along 250 I would think that's the north side of lake is it better to the east end? I may have to poke and hope because of no time to pre-fish.


It's the north side... it stretches the entire length of the lake. I usually focus on the stretches immediately above the marina all the way to the 6 mph zone (eastern half I guess). The north side of the lake has very minimal cover outside of those rocks unless you get into the bays. The South shoreline is littered with laydowns, old foundations, and overhanging bushes.


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> It's the north side... it stretches the entire length of the lake. I usually focus on the stretches immediately above the marina all the way to the 6 mph zone (eastern half I guess). The north side of the lake has very minimal cover outside of those rocks unless you get into the bays. The South shoreline is littered with laydowns, old foundations, and overhanging bushes.


Ok thanks hopefully with your input I can find a few. If you don't mind what color works best for you?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm a shad pattern guy.... silver with a black back, whites, maybe something with a little chartreuse like the hot mustard color from Rapala in a DT-6... bottom baits- watermelon or green pumpkin is pretty much my norm.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> I'm a shad pattern guy.... silver with a black back, whites, maybe something with a little chartreuse like the hot mustard color from Rapala in a DT-6... bottom baits- watermelon or green pumpkin is pretty much my norm.


Like Bad Bub said, fish the rocks. if throwing cranks at TappAn, don't be afraid to throw the bigger cranks like #7 & 9 Shad Raps


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> I'm a shad pattern guy.... silver with a black back, whites, maybe something with a little chartreuse like the hot mustard color from Rapala in a DT-6... bottom baits- watermelon or green pumpkin is pretty much my norm.


Thanks I am going to give it a try, I will let you no how I did.


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Hatchetman said:


> Like Bad Bub said, fish the rocks. if throwing cranks at TappAn, don't be afraid to throw the bigger cranks like #7 & 9 Shad Raps


Thanks, I will let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Deerehunter03 (Sep 7, 2006)

For sure on the cranks. I'm a worm/finess guy myself, but 80% of the time I'm chucking a DT6 or 8. The other 20% is flipping/pitching a jig. Also don't count out a pad bite. Check out Google earth and see what is around the lake that.


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank's for the help, but 4 guys from my club prefish, water temp 85 no fish they decided to move to Fairport Lake Eire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Took 15# to win a 5 hour tournament at Tappan last weekend.


----------



## Bass avenger (Jul 14, 2017)

Bad Bub said:


> Good luck!





Bad Bub said:


> Took 15# to win a 5 hour tournament at Tappan last weekend.


Yep they can't fish like that so it was easier to move the tournament where they know how to fish


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Didn't realize how much pressure Tappan gets, wow. Weekends are a free for all..


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Every Tuesday, saturday and Sunday.. gets hit hard all year. It can get toUgh.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tappan is tough but once you figure something out down there it is a very rewarding lake to fish


----------

